# Steel on Steel: Anonimo Bracelets on a couple of Limited Editions--a mini review



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

This is a companion thread of sorts to "Bronze on Bronze" where I introduced one half of my Nimo collection, those with bronze cases, and the straps and bronze buckles I put on them. In this thread, I introduce the other half of my collection, a Limited Edition Yellow Dial Professionale (250 total produced), but even rarer than that, this is one of the 50 made for the CNS folks themselves--a very rare bird indeed, outside of the CNS ranks (and you can't get much further than me, as I barely swim, much less dive). The other is a Deep Blue Millemetri, one of 200 produced--it boasts the larger crown and the same helium valve as the Polluce line, and a medium blue dial.




























Those are the watches, now, onto the bracelets.

I have both the old version (no micro adjustment, just a butterfly clasp) and the new one (micro-adjustment). The bracelets, old and new, are identical except for the clasps, and the size of the screw used in the links. The new bracelet uses longer threads than the old version, so you can't use an old version screw on a new version link.



















The link and screw as a unit, however, can be switched from one bracelet to the other--exact same size and fit. This means that you can also switch out the butterfly clasp and replace it with the micro-adjustment clasp--the switch is seamless, though of course unfortunately, Anonimo does not sell the clasps separately as far as I know.




























There is also the issue of the end piece which fits the bracelet to the lugs--the Professionale has an intrusive screw on either side, and the case is larger (taller),so requires a special end-piece. When you buy the most expensive bracelet you are basically paying for a slight cutout one side of each end piece, but otherwise you are getting the same bracelet as you would get for a few hundred less when you get the Millemetri or Polluce version.

I first owned the old version, and as others have stated here, it is a great looking and feeling bracelet. However, the old version only allows adjustment by adding or removing individual links, each about 10mm wide, or about 3/8 inch. For me, this was right on the border--with one link out, it was a snug fit, and with one link in, it was too loose. I wore it with the snug fit, but didn't like it so much in hot weather or after exercise. I looked forward to the new version, with the "micro-adjustment" clasp. The designers really took the idea of "micro" to heart--there in fact is just ONE single adjustment possible, and that adjustment allows a 3mm (about 3/32 of an inch!) addition or subtraction--that's it! (Of course you can still add or subtract a whole link.) As the photos below show, however, there is plenty of room to have added a second set of holes to allow for another micro-adjustment of at least 3mm, and still leave plenty of space for the end-piece to fit neatly in the clasp.



















To me, this is unbelievably short-sighted engineering--they recognize that their first attempt was less than perfect, and their remedy is to introduce a new clasp system that only allows for a single 3mm adjustment--incredible! And, as luck would have it, the new clasp is a bit larger but when fit into the bracelet, for me, the watch on the outer adjustment but one less link is too snug, while on the inner adjustment, with one link added, it is too loose.... In the wrist shots, both bracelets are in the "snug" mode. Oh well--I look forward to version three! I am sure for the majority of the population, both bracelets fit just fine, and for all of you, hopefully there is some useful information here, such as link and clasp (but not screw) interchangeability, and the goods and bads of both bracelets.


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Great review! :-! Thanks for sharing your thoughts and great pictures. Nice to see your full collection has been reviewed. So, what's next? ;-)


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Great review! I really appreciate the bracelet detail.


----------



## ckhouse80 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anonimo bracelet really super grade


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Rob @ Toppers will drill a third hole for you if you need it. :-!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Hear that, Rob! (I got the bracelet (actually both) from him originally--in fact the newer version had lug ends which were made for a chronoscopio or some such, and his magical watch repairer extraordinaire drilled the end pieces appropriately--had I known before hand that there was just one set of holes for adjustment, I would have definitely asked for another set to be added--and think every bracelet should come as such). As for next on my list (Willith) I like the Marlin, bronze or steel, but at 46.5mm think my wrist might not be able to pull it off--I had to give up my DZ Nautilo because it jabbed my protruding wrist bone, while my Professionale does not. Really would like a black dial Professionale RM to give my yellow dial Pro some "symbiotic" company, and then a gray dial Millemetri to add one more color to the family.
Peter


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Great review, thanks for sharing.

It's a real shame that the micro-adjustment is so limited on it though. I use micro adjustment a lot as my wrist expands and contracts a fair amount, and for tis sort of money you'd want that area covered off. Oh well, I have no doubt that I'll still try it out one day regardless. A Deep Blue Polluce or MKII Cronoscopio on bracelet would be an ideal daily wear for me... perhaps once the wallet recovers from the last few purchases!

Have you tried swapping the bracelets from one to the other to see if the difference in lug positioning makes an appreciable difference?


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

What a conundrum! Both watches look amazing on the bracelets...and I mean really amazing! But what a disappointment about the clasp. I can see why one would "roll the dice" on the bracelet in hopes of a lucky fit because it sure does look nice!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

phunky_monkey said:


> Have you tried swapping the bracelets from one to the other to see if the difference in lug positioning makes an appreciable difference?


 Yes, I tried all possible variations--that is how I came across the fact of the different screw lengths, got a few temporarily mixed up--the 3mm option just doesn't give enough leeway, no matter what. 
Peter


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

This is why I don't really own any watches with bracelets. The only one I have is my PO. I find it very hard to get the right fit. It is either too tight or too lose.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Very nice Peter !!!!! bracelets just add a lot of personality to any Anonimo.

Tip... the only you need in order to not damage the screws in your bracelet or the Lug screws is a 1.4 screwdriver.


----------

